# Looking for overnight camp for 9 year old daughter



## satellis (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello! I have been trying to research week long overnight camps for my daughter for this summer. She will be 9 years old by then and will have been riding on a weekly basis for 2 years. I have found a few camps online but it is so hard to know what the camp is really like or if it has a really good reputation. Plus, just looking online won't give me information on places that don't have websites. We live in Delaware and there are no in-state camps that I can find. So I am willing to take her as far north as New York and as far south as North Carolina. I am looking for a camp that will focus primarily on riding and less on arts and crafts, etc. Not that I don't want her to have any fun, but it seems like some camps are geared more towards just getting rid of your kid for a week and not teaching her actual riding skills. 

So if anyone knows of reputable camps in Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, New York, New Jersey, Virginia or North Carolina I would greatly appreciate the information. And if you can recommend camps you've been to and love that would be even better.


----------



## cincygentenie (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out Andrews Osborne Academy in Cleveland, OH. I trained and attended camp there as a child--it's a rather prestigious boarding school and equestrian program. They do have "arts and crafts," but if Cleveland fits your geographic preference, I think this is what you're looking for. At least it's a place to start!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i never went to one but most riding stables know where some camps are and might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Valley View Ranch Equestrian Camp for Girls

I went to this camp growing up, and was a counselor for a few years. It sounds exactly like what you're looking for, and is a wonderful family run place.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i went to sandy hill, which is NOT AT ALL a riding camp, so this really doesnt fit here, but they do have NICEEE horses, but im biased, cause i fell in love with a horse, and brought him home hes neverrrr going back! 

but anyways, its still a really cool camp, and there is lots of camp stuff, not a lot of riding, but still wonderfulll!!!

but to your real post: 
-long acres
-camp rimrock(heard REALLLYYY good things about this camp)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## satellis (Dec 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the advice!*

Thank you everyone so far for the suggestions! I've looked at all of the camps suggested. I really, really like the look and price of Andrews Osborne Academy. If it was 3 hours closer (it's 9 hours from where we live) I think I would sign her up right now. So, it's still a contender but will hopefully find something comparable that is closer. Camp Rimrock also looks good. It's only 3 hours away but twice as much. However, from what I've seen it is priced pretty comparable to other overnight camps. Valleyview is unfortunately just too far to be a viable option, but thanks anyway. And Long Acres I think is actually a little too advanced...maybe in a couple of years.  

So as of now, Andrews Osborne and Camp Rimrock are in the running. But I will still take any other ideas people may have. Thanks again!


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i have heard about camp Netimus, that its really fun! but, i have not gone, sooooo no personal experiance.  good luck!! i was not brave enough to go to sleep away camp at age nine!


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

R&R Dude Ranch a WNY Bed and Breakfast Horseback Riding Adventure
I went there for horse camp last year and rode there a few times before when I was a bit younger (I'm 15 now). This year I might be working there as staff. I can tell you a ton about it, I know the owner so if your interested just message me.


----------



## rulenumberone (Jan 24, 2012)

There's a camp in Massachusetts that might be outside your range but I'm plugging it because it's probably the best on the East Coast. It's called Bonnie Castle Riding Camp - about 30 kids that have access to gorgeous horses and beautiful facilities. They have an Equine class to teach kids horsemanship which is great. 

I'm a former riding instructor that has had a few kids go there and come back really strong. They ride twice a day, don't have to muck stalls (which in my mind is a bonus because they get more saddle time) and spend a lot of time around the barn.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

You didn't initially mention NH, but it's probably the same distance for you as upstate NY.

Check out this place in my town: Road's End Farm - Summer Riding Camp for Girls - Chesterfield, New Hampshire

It's a beautiful part of the world. I do not have personal experience there but the farm is well regarded and seems to get good reviews for their program.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

A good friend of mine worked at a camp in CO during the summers while we were in college and said it was fantastic. I think they only do month long/full summer camps though. 

Cheley Colorado Camps


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in NY and unfortunately i haven't heard of a riding camp in my area that i would recomend. I work year round at a camp and retreat center but we don't have a riding program. Our horses are very expensive lawn ornaments at this point in time. But, when it comes to a camp please make sure that the program has a summer camp permit from the local health department. Too many people (and stables) think running a camp would be fun, don't know the first thing about running a summer camp and therefor don't follow local health regulations. Here is a link to the American Camp Association (ACA) website. I have done a search for equestrian camps in your region. The ACA holds higher industry standards for summer camps nation wide. This is just a search i did, please go in and fill in the advanced search for yourself with more accurate info and more camps may pop up. Good luck on your search!http://find.acacamps.org/cgi/search...=st_VA&ages=13&session_length=&Submit3=Search


----------



## satellis (Dec 13, 2011)

Loving all of the advice! I've been looking into everyone of the camps and just really appreciate having a place to start thanks to everyone who has posted! 

Really liking Bonnie Castle Riding Camp. It's 7 1/2 hours from us but we have family in Maine so a side trip there could work. May have to wait until next year though. Not sure if I can swing $2600 and also not sure if I can convince my daughter to do 2 weeks away instead of 1.

Keep the suggestions coming though! I have a feeling it will help out way more people than just me.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I recommend this place in NY. Lovely farm run by an experienced eventing family. I don't know what the price is but your girl would get lots of riding. Each child gets evaluated and then receives their own horse for they duration of their stay. I worked there some years ago and learned alot. The farm itself is located in the Adirondacks and gorgeous.

Summer Horse Camp, Equestrian Training, Dressage, Jumping, Cross Country


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I went to a Girl Scout camp every year for 12 years, then wrangler in training, then counselor in training then worked as a wrangler for a few years till I had to grow up and get a real job. I liked the way that they had units that specialized in different things. There were general units, a water unit, an American Indian unit, A bicycle unit, three equestrian units and a wrangler in training unit. I think I was in every unit at least once, I often wish I could go back and work there one more summer, I loved it.


Camp Cedarledge


----------



## JordinC424 (Apr 9, 2011)

Camp Tecumseh in Brookston, IN. I was the Equine Manager there this summer and it was absolutely incredible. Instead of arts and crafts or bracelet making, they choose from clinics such as driving, braiding and banding, drill team, horse judging, trail, vaulting, jumping, bareback, and many many others! I didn't meet one camper who didn't have the time of their lives! And all the barn hands are quality horsemen ready to help your child excel. It really is an amazing place. I wish I could have had the opportunity as a child instead of waiting til my adult years to train these lucky children's horses  

Oh, and I know you mentioned that you were quite a ways away, this summer we had campers from ALL 50 states!! And most all of them were return campers!!


----------

